# Cichlid show



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any in SC?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

there's the ACA thing coming up in atlanta Ga. pretty soon.
I think there may be a club around greenville, but not sure about it. Sorry, but you're pretty close to Georgia, and there's a biggie coming up. http://www.aca2008.com/


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Unfortunately I think if we're gonna have a show in SC , we'll have make our own. In the two years I've live here I haven't even found a local fish club( Charleston area). I think it's high time some of us got together and tried to form some kind of event like that , or at least a club for other than pond fish or saltwater.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Charlotte Area Aquatic Society - http://aquacharlotte.org/CAASBBS/index.php

The name is a bit misleading. We try to have a meeting every other month in Charlotte and a meeting elsewhere in the Carolinas the other 6 months of the yearâ€¦ although itâ€™s rarely that organized 

Last months meeting was held in a members Fishroom in Charleston and the group then toured a local fish store or two while in town (I missed that one).

This months is back in Charlotte, conveniently at my house  - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=172754

These arenâ€™t â€œshowsâ€


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

As for myself, I would prefer something a little closer to home than Atlanta or Charlotte. But I guess since beggers can't be choosers , I'll give ya'll a shot. BTW which store was it that was sellin off the tanks?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Well the name is misleading... as we are Charlotte 'based' but have meetings/events throughout the Carolinas... We hit Charleston at least once a year...

I'm not sure of the stores name, I picked the tanks up at a storage facility... The owner was a tall African American guy, then a guy named Jimmy bought in... Jimmy is an African Cichlid freak...

I made arrangements through Jimmy but both were at the pick up... both seemed like really cool guys...

If you look through the "Hobbyist" folder on the CAAS site you should be able to find the threads discussing his sales (he had several threads). His screen name is jmexoticafricancichlids

The only distinguishing feature I could give about the Pet Store is it had a large (700 'ish gallon) semi octagon shaped pond... I only know that because it was in the storage unit.


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

Geeze, I would love to go, but I'd never make it places like Charlotte every month. I'm in Greenville SC. And I saw the Spartanburg thing, I'm bummed I missed it there.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Join the list and watch the dates... when one comes near you, if you can make it join us... if one month your in the mood for a road trip then come on up for something... There is no obligation to make any amount of meetings, it's come as you please.

Heck I spent 2 years lurking on the local forum just to watch for good buys... and I found a bunch! Including a 4x2x2 - 120 gal w/ stand, glass tops, light & assorted supplies... for $300... delivered!

If you like the sounds of a local fish club but arenâ€™t in the Carolinasâ€¦ then use this link to find one closer to you!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/clubs/


----------

